# Can someone help me w/this?



## Ron58 (Nov 5, 2012)

ive googled, but i cannot solve my problem.

when my battery is low (2-10%), i plug up my phone..if i turn it off and turn it back on i get as much as 47% of battery. thats strange. then, my phone drains about a percentage a minute. then when i reboot again, im back at low battery.

There has to be a way to fix this without getting a new battery.


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

I might suggest letting the phone charge to 100%, then going into recovery and wiping the. battery stats. It may do nothing, but worth a shot for you.


----------



## Ron58 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks, I will surely try that. What is the exact procedure in wiping the battery stats? Do I Need to wipe cache or anything?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Ron58 said:


> ive googled, but i cannot solve my problem.
> 
> when my battery is low (2-10%), i plug up my phone..if i turn it off and turn it back on i get as much as 47% of battery. thats strange. then, my phone drains about a percentage a minute. then when i reboot again, im back at low battery.
> 
> There has to be a way to fix this without getting a new battery.


The full procedure is
1. Charge to 100%
2. While still plugged in, wipe battery stats ( in recover under advanced, or there are a few apps for this too).
3. Unplug and use the hell out of the phone and kill the battery (turn GPS on, anything that uses battery, DONT PLUG IN DURING THE KILL)
4. Plug in and charge to 100% again ( don't unplug, you can use the phone while charging)
5. They say to kill again but I think its all good by now, wouldn't hurt to do this step though.


----------

